# Tires not staying on the bead



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

Anybody else having ITP tires coming unseated? In my group we have had mud lites and XTR's come off 8 times in the last year. Yesterday it caused me to roll over and bugger my back. I will be replacing them with something else.


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Ouch, no fun. I used to have some Mudlites but never has that happen...


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

What pressure are you running ? that is a bad situation ! hate to hear about you injury hope it heals up nicely


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

did you clean the inside of the rim bead real good before putting them back on?


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

I've heard of some of the 14'' xtr's coming off the wheel, but, not the lites. matter of fact it happened to my neighbor. I'll ask him what he did to stop it.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

8 times is definitely too many. what exactly were you doing when it happened?


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

I was running 5 psi. The rims were always cleaned before being reseated but this was the first time this tire came off, i thought upgrading to 14" rims would eliminate the problem. I was driving down a small drop and turned at the bottom, the same as the 8 quads before me just had, and when the tire peeled off the rim it dug in and flipped me.

I always liked bearclaws and vampires but am not sure what I will switch to. Bearclaws don't have deep enough treads on the front tires and the 2" lug vampires are only 8.5" wide in the 28" size. I want more flotation than that. Any suggestions?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Might wanna try 8-9 psi...That's my guess. 

I had a 31" Law come off the rim (front) with only 5 psi. Bumped up to 8 psi and never had anymore problems...I now run 8 psi in the 32's also.


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

More pressure is not the best option for the terrain we ride. Lots of muskeg requires low pressure. I am leaning towards keeping the tires I have and upgrading to a beadlock rim. I have only had the outer bead unseat so I don't think I would need a dual beadlock. What do you guys think?


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

When I finally reseated the bead on the failed tire it only took 13 psi to bead so I unseated another and it took 14 psi. No wonder they won't stay on. The Bear Claws I just put on my wife's bike took around 25-28 psi. I had a guy offer me a good price for my rims and tires so I let them go. I have 28" mud bugs and ITP 212's on order. Lesson learned.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

STOGI said:


> I've heard of some of the 14'' xtr's coming off the wheel, but, not the lites. matter of fact it happened to my neighbor. I'll ask him what he did to stop it.



Yes....Stogi is correct...I have seen the XTR's do it....oh atleast 20 times on different guys bikes.:aargh4:


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

My eighbor said he stoped it by putting 8 psi in a new set of 30"lites....hahahaha


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

When I installed the Mud Bugs they all took between 26 and 29 psi to seat the bead. This was using bead sealant so it was lubed. XTR's were 13 psi. I wonder why ITP hasn't heard about these problems or is the average casual rider having no issues? I have talked to several people in the last while that admitted they have had XTR's and Mudlites come off the bead. Oh well, my problem is solved. Sorry to:beat: but it is frustrating to drop near $500 for tires from one of the top names in the industry and have these issues.

ITP :rocketwhore:


----------



## scavengerboy (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey where are you buying your tires from? Looking for a cheap place to buy them.


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

Heck when they mounted my 30" mudlites it took almost 65 psi to get them to seat on my 212s. I was hiding behind my brute while that was going on.


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

Scavenger boy - I get most of my stuff from Gateway Honda in Edson. If you are out this way stop by the parts counter and talk to Shawn. They move a huge amount of stock and have great prices.

Debo Brute - Never heard of an atv tire taking that many psi to mount. Were they using lube? It's polite to at least spit on it first.


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't think they used any lubricant. I don't think he knew what he was doing. He don't work there no more


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Just to jump in here.

I've been changing tires on cars, atv, wheel barrows, etc... for 20 years now and never seen a tire come off a rim for no reason.

1. Way too low pressure can cause it (too high can too, but you couldn't drive it if it was that hard).

2. Bent wheel or rim can cause it

3. Damaged bead on tire can cause it

4. Severe sudden inpact can cause it

That's all I can think of. 

If the tire is brand new, installed properly (bead not damaged when installing), inflated properly and still comes off. You don't have a tire issue. Check elsewhere.

And yes, it can take alot of pressure to seat a bead on a ATV tire, but don't ever go over the max inflation rating, unless you want to loose an eye or limb.


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

I am leaning toward a weak/flimsy bead or something of the sort. There are way too many times this has happened to be an isolated problem. Most people in this area ride with 2-5 psi in the tires for muskeg flotation and only the Mudlites and XTR's seem to have the problems. I ride with a guy who runs his rear tires (mudzillas) at 1-2 psi and his fronts with 3 psi and has had no issues in 600 km on his bike. He is just shy of 300# and rides his bike hard.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

this has never happened to anyone I ride with IF they were running factory rims. 3times I've seen the taller mudlites (27 up) peel off aftermarket rims. A bad situation for sure.


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

I blew my left front off of my grizz. saturday night at about 3am.
It was a bad rutted up hole with a high center. I hit the hole with everything I had and made it through. (to bad my air pressure didn't)

I'm running 26' mudlites at 5 psi, on factory steelies.


----------



## stealth500ho (Aug 14, 2009)

my dads xtr would not hold air so he switched to zilla has not had a problem yet and it took a tire shop 120 psi to seat my from mud *****es


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Muleskinner said:


> Scavenger boy - I get most of my stuff from Gateway Honda in Edson. If you are out this way stop by the parts counter and talk to Shawn. They move a huge amount of stock and have great prices.
> 
> Debo Brute - Never heard of an atv tire taking that many psi to mount. Were they using lube? It's polite to at least spit on it first.


 
"Tire Porn"



YEAH..... B-A-B-Y!!!!!!!!!!



Just sayin'


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

ive got a set of 27" XTR's on 14" itp rims and i run em at 5psi and never had an issue. i have a slough behind my house that i use for muddin and it is full or ruts big time and i go through there any which way i can and have never popped a bead.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

cigaro said:


> I've heard of some of the 14'' xtr's coming off the wheel, but, not the lites. matter of fact it happened to my neighbor. I'll ask him what he did to stop it.


I have seen the 14 inch XTR's come off alot myself


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I know two people with XTR's and they both have problems with holding air. always has something stuck in the bead of the tire. My Zilla's have never lost air and i have had chunks of root caught in them.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Well as soon as I say this my tires will pop off... but no problems so far. I do have a valve stem that leaks but thats not the tires fault.


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> Just to jump in here.
> 
> I've been changing tires on cars, atv, wheel barrows, etc... for 20 years now and never seen a tire come off a rim for no reason.
> 
> ...


You forgot 5.


5. sookiesmacker can cause it.:11:

It happens to me EVERY SINGLE FRIGGIN' TIME!!!!!!!!!!!





Just sayin'


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Sorry, my bad...


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I was running 5psi in zillas and in one ride had a stick go right through the tread and the rear tire came of the bead so I run 8psi in them now and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I had 27" Xtr's on type 7's on my Foreman 500 and from the day that I put them on brand new, they leaked. There was also not one time that I went out that one didn't come off the bead. I thought it was the 14's because it was when they first came out. Found out later, it was the tires. My brother had 26" mudlites on 12's and never had a problem.


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

I posted this in another thread on bead leaking but I'll say it again...
I had a bead come off the rim yesterday with my Mudlite XL's and SS112's on the outside rear while trailriding. Inside bead stayed on... I couldn't get it aired up so I walked back home to get the stock tires (2) and the old quad with help. I wasn't very far from home but it's still a pain with darkness coming on an -12 deg C. Once home I got the tire to take air and got the bead to seal. Now I'm running more air pressure (6psi) from now on even if they are rougher. I was running 3 psi. The thing was I wasn't riding agressive at all. Just taking my Daughter for a run on the frozen bog/Muskeg. We were on the ice spinning tires and doing donuts. I stopped for a break and my wife came by for a walk with the dogs and I let her take the machine for a run with my daughter. As she was pulling away and struggling to turn around I noticed the tire off the bead...Weird!
Anyone else have a bead come off while riding? I guess the tire had little air in it with a possible leak. Hopefully it holds now. Will check again today to see if it held overnight. After reading this thread maybe I should be running higher pressure like 8 psi. I don't remember what pressure it took to seat the bead but I don't think it was much over 20 psi!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

what I do is I always let newly mounted tires set about two days with about 25-30 lbs. in them...the only reason I do that is when I had my Silverbacks mounted on my SS112's....I left the 30+ lbs in them and I was in my garage and about 4 hours later and heard one them pop a little....its was not all the way on....those were HARD to mount.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> what I do is I always let newly mounted tires set about two days with about 25-30 lbs. in them...the only reason I do that is when I had my Silverbacks mounted on my SS112's....I left the 30+ lbs in them and I was in my garage and about 4 hours later and heard one them pop a little....its was not all the way on....those were HARD to mount.


I had that happen too, but when I slopped a batch of this stuff around the bead first, it popped right away. I left it at 35psi over night then let it down to 5. Bead is solid now.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showpost.php?p=64035&postcount=6


----------

